# Cost of converting from oil to gas



## Gordon Gekko (2 May 2016)

Hi Folks

I have no frame of reference for this kind of thing, and most previous threads seem to relate to the ongoing running cost of gas versus oil.

Typically, what does it cost to convert for (say) a standard four bed house? Can you use the same pipes and radiators? As I understand it, there are grants available but who do you apply to...SEI? And is there any inherent value in an old oil boiler and a 5,000 litre oil tank? I'd have thought that the tank must have some value.

Many thanks.


----------



## moneybox (2 May 2016)

Have a look at done deal to get an idea of sale prices for your old boiler and tank   https://www.donedeal.co.uk/all?words=5000 litre oil tank&area=Ireland


----------



## Gordon Gekko (2 May 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Leo (3 May 2016)

See [broken link removed] for the SEAI grants. Also take a loot at the Revenue HRI scheme. See here for a previous thread on the cost of installing a new gas boiler.

All the radiators and internal piping can be re-used. If the boiler is to be moved to a new location, there will be some extra pipework involved, otherwise it should be a simple enough job.


----------

